# Cashel long nose fly masks?



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone else had any problems with the Cashel long nose fly masks? I bought two for my white faced paint gelding and he's already ripped one three times and the other one once. He's only worn them less than a week! Previously he was wearing an older absorbine fly mask for about 6 weeks without the long nose that I had and he didn't ever put any rips in it. I went with the Cashels because he was getting sunburned and also starting to shake his head. Well, the headshaking stopped immediately (thank goodness!) but he's still getting really pink even under the mask. These things are too dang expensive to keep replacing them!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I just put baby sunscreen on my mare the night before she gets turned out or the morning of if possible she wears a normal fly mask too. Never bought one of those fly masks that you speaking about but I had considered it (you've changed my mind though!) I will stick to the sunscreen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use Kensington Catch Masks, cost even more than the Cashels but they seem to last longer and have a 2 year guarantee. I have 2 white faced horses and they get 50 SPF sun creme put on them as well. I just do it daily when I feed breakfast. They've learned to stand for just a minute to get their lotion on and then they get to eat, they seem to actually LIKE the lotion putting on. The lotion sure has made a difference in their skin texture too.


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Before you decide to not buy one, just keep in mind that this is only my experience with these masks. I seem to be the only one who's having these issues, everyone else seems to like them. My feeling is that the mesh on the ears is not strong enough and the seams aren't sewn quite right. That's been where most of the rips are on one mask. The other mask he ripped right above his eye. He never did any of this with the other mask so maybe it's just him not liking this one because of the long nose. He really needs it though, his poor nose is so pink.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

My mare hated it at first but she is finally getting used to it! A two year Guarentee is well worth it! I will have to look into that as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Do you use sunscreen for people? And it doesn't cause a skin irritation? This gelding is really skittish about touching his muzzle even when it's not pink.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Mine is skittish about people touching her muzzle too. Yes its people sunscreen but I use the sunscreen that's meant for babies. I'm just persistant about putting it on and eventually she calms down and let's me apply it. She is a new horse, so we havnt been doing this for long. Each day gets easier though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use Banana Boat 50 SPF Sunscreen. At first they're resistant, I think because the skin is, at best, irritated and dry because they're so sensitive. At worst it may hurt because it's burnt. My girl will actually blister and peel if she's left without her mask and her skin stays dry and flakey even with the mask without the lotion. Once they figure out that their skin doesn't hurt anymore with the lotion they come around and this filly, the one I call Linda Blair and threaten to call an exorcist for, has actually calmed way down now that lotion is a daily ritual. The boy Skippy, isn't nearly as sensitive but he still likes his lotion.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Zinc Oxide (diaper rash creme) is good also as it is also a sun screen. For horses with touchy muzzles try using the palm of your hand instead of fingers. Horse will often accept this method of touching.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I envy anyone who has a horse that will wear a flymask. My horse has made it his mission in life to remove his, and any other flymask he has access to. Remove it and lose it (I think he buries them because I can never find them).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had my Cashels with the long nose for a while. Very little issue.


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, my big stinker figured out how to take his off, too! So I now put it on then put a breakaway halter on over it. So far it's working, he hasn't taken it off in several days and has not even put any more holes in it. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have one on my paint for several years. So far so good. I don't get one with ears though - she gets rid of it.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I have used the Cashel Long Nose/with Ears style on all of my horses for many years and have never had any problems with them. I think they are great quality fly masks, all of mine have been very durable and lasted for many seasons. They seem to be comfortable for my horses to wear for all day turnout, they have never had any rubs or other issues from wearing them. They keep my chestnut, who has a white stripe and pink on his nose, from getting a sunburn. I prefer to use a fly mask with ears to keep the blackflies and gnats and all the small biting flies out of my horses ears.

Only very occasionally have they ever come off during turnout, I suspect after a very good roll in a very muddy area, as that is where I found them covered in mud where they have obviously rolled in. I never fasten the velcro tightly, if I had of fastened the velcro a bit tighter they may not have come off, however, they usually stay on for most rolling.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bought one and it lasted all of 12 hours before some jerk horse broke it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a long nose and a regular. I would never buy the long nose again. Though it offers protection from flies on the nose, dirt tends to build up in a circle around the nostrils, making the actual nostrils fill with dirt. I cut one of the long noses off, but left one on as my pony has head shaking syndrome and the nose peice helps with that.


----------



## artisticgold (Jun 8, 2009)

I have used these for several years, one of my mares however gets it off very quickly, she is just so sure that she doesn't need it. Good quality, but pricey.


----------

